# fli4l router + fritz card dsl sl + dau



## dateninquisitor (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi allerseits, 

Habe gegooglt und Mailinglisten durchstöbert aber keine Anleitung gefunden. 
Jemand schon mal gemacht?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



			
				fli4l.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *AVM-Treiber*
> 
> Hierbei handelt es sich um "non-free"-Treiber. Sie unterliegen also nicht der GPL.
> 
> Zur Installation werden diese Treiber wie jedes andere Paket von fli4l auch heruntergeladen und normal in das fli4l Basisverzeichnis entpackt. Um diese Treiber nutzen zu können ist das dsl und/oder isdn Paket nötig. Zur Konfiguration lesen Sie die entsprechenden Abschnitte in der isdn und/oder dsl Dokumentation.


Den Treiber hast Du eingebunden?
DSL hast Du eingerichtet?

Und denke daran.....


			
				fli4l.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da diese Treiber zu gross fuer eine Diskette sind, ist es ausserdem unbedingt noetig, fli4l auf Festplatte o.ae. zu installieren, wenn man diese Treiber verwenden moechte.


Ausserdem hat fli4l eigene Newsgroups inkl. Archiv.

Irgendwie ist deine "Problembeschreibung" zu allgemein gehalten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## dateninquisitor (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi Doc!

Ich habe DSL ISDN HD HDPATCH installiert dazu noch den avm-treiber, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wegen letzterem. Wird dieser im config-Ordner aufgeführt? wenn ich ihn im fli4l-Ordner entpacke sind dann lediglich unter opt-files einige dateien. In der base.txt erscheint auch kein eintrag "OPT_FRITZDSL" - dazu noch gesagt ich benutze FliwizNG. 
Wegen ISDN bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich das überhaupt brauche - in Linux brauche ich die CAPI-Schnittstelle auf jeden Fall. 

Gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Oktober 2005)

hd-patch? Dann hast Du wohl fli4l 2.0.8?!
Für die FritzCard DSL brauchst Du aber mindestens die fli4l 2.1.3 Entwicklerversion oder höher.

Und bei fli4l 2.1.x ist in der dsl.txt vom DSL Paket der Eintrag OPT_FRITZDSL vorhanden..... das avm-fcdsl.tar.gz Archiv legt keine Dateien im Config Ordner ab, da es ja "nur" ein Treiber ist der vom DSL Paket angesprochen wird.

Bedenke jedoch dass Du die Pakete von 2.0.x nicht für 2.1.x verwenden kannst, da die 2.1.x komplett umgekrempelt wurde und vor allem eine andere Library verwendet wird.

Den FliwizNG mochte ich noch nie..... der dürfte mit fli4l 2.1.x auch nicht mehr kompatibel sein, da sich dort beim umkrempeln unter anderem auch der Aufbau der Config Files geändert hat.

Soweit ich weiss hat die FritzCard DSL SL kein ISDN Controller, den hat nur die FritzCard DSL und FritzCard DSL 2.0.
Somit kannst Du also eh nichts mit dem ISDN Paket anfangen..... es sei denn Du hast noch eine separate ISDN Karte eingebaut.


----------



## dateninquisitor (17. Oktober 2005)

Ok das war ja schon mal nichts   

habe jetzt 2.1.11 mit hd, dsl und fritz dsl sl. Die Config is soweit fertig, Buildprozess is abgeschlossen. 
jetzt hacks an der Diskette erstellen: reicht es, wenn ich den Inhalt des build-ordners einfach auf Diskette kopiere oder muss ich die mkfli4l.bat ausführen?
>mkfli4l -b build -v - d a: kopiert nichts auf Diskette a:
wenn ich den Ordner manuell einfach kopiere kommt auf dem router die Fehlermeldung "Datenträger entfernen Neuststart: Taste drücken"

gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du die Dateien einfach nur auf die Diskette kopierst, wird diese nicht bootfähig gemacht..... daher auch deine Fehlermeldung beim booten.
Doppelklick auf die mkfli4l.bat, dadurch wird fli4l-Build aufgerufen.
In diesem musst Du dann auf die Registerkarte "Floppy" wechseln und den Build-Prozess starten.
Denke daran dass der Pfad zum fli4l Verzeichnis nicht zu tief sein darf und in den Ordnernamen keine Leer-/Sonderzeichen sein dürfen...... am besten alles in z.b. c:\fli4l packen.


----------



## dateninquisitor (17. Oktober 2005)

An der Verzeichnisstruktur hat es leider auch nicht gelegen, ich kann sowohl die .bat-Datei doppelklicken als auch in der shell mit parametern aufrufen, nur kopiert er nichts. 
Auch die Registerkarte auswählen bringt keinen Kopiervorgang. 



> 2.1.11 - Build Prozess
> ==================================================================
> 
> Einlesen und Prüfen des Build-Environments 'C:\fli4l\fli4l\config\mkfli4l.conf' ... abgeschlossen.
> ...


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke mal dass es am Treiber für die FritzCard DSL SL liegt..... denn dieser ist allein ja schon 1,13 MB gross..... wie soll da noch der Rest auf die Diskette passen.
Du wirst also wohl erstmal eine Grundinstallation vornehmen müssen und dann den Rest per Remoteupdate machen müssen.


----------



## dateninquisitor (17. Oktober 2005)

Fehlanzeige   

hier mal meine base.txt 



> sry


----------



## dateninquisitor (17. Oktober 2005)

dsl.txt (ohne fritz-dsl)


> #2


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Beim nächsten mal die Dateien bitte als Anhang beifügen..... sonst gibt es Haue von den Admins/Mods. 

Änder mal in der base.txt BOOT_TYPE='*h*d' auf BOOT_TYPE='*f*d'.

[edit]
Schaue auch mal in /doc/deutsch/html/hd/node3.html rein, dort wird die HD Installation beschrieben.
[/edit]


----------



## dateninquisitor (18. Oktober 2005)

puh! 
Also ich hab jetzt wie du gesagt hast:
- erst einmal eine Diskette mit hdinstall und hddrv sshd und pppoe gemacht. 
- dann gebootet, Installation auf hd gemacht
- per remoteupdate die neue cfg installiert (mit mount hd), klappt auch
- router neustarten
jetzt aber ein neues Problem: startet von hd und bleibt bei "SYSLINUX 3.09" hängen


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Oktober 2005)

spline.fli4l.dev hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> alle die Probleme hatten, mit der fli4l-Version 2.1.10 eine
> HD-Installation durchzuführen und das stattdessen mit einer 2.1.9
> ...


Die Links funktionieren allerdings nicht mehr.
Syslinux 1.76 ist aber im HD Paket von fli4l 2.1.9 enthalten.
Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Mehr kann ich dir eigentlich auch nicht sagen, denn ich habe die HD Installation noch nie gemacht.
Ansonsten musst Du mal in der Newsgroup nachfragen.....


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

Doc du hast zurecht deinen Namen!   
Habe nun patch3 und syslinux 1.76 benutzt und es funktioniert.
Werde mich dann an die opt_fritz machen

P.s. wenn das fertig ist und klappt () dann gibt es ein anständiges HOWTO


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

> Plugin capiplugin.o loaded.
> capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $
> capiconn: 1.13
> capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009)[no such device or address (6) ]


Habe es mit idsn und ohne probiert, gleiches Ergebnis


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Oktober 2005)

dateninquisitor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doc du hast zurecht deinen Namen!
> Habe nun patch3 und syslinux 1.76 benutzt und es funktioniert.


Öhm, Du meinst wohl zu unrecht?!
Denn wenn ich mein Namen zu recht hätte, währe ich auf solche Idee wohl nie gekommen. 

OPT_PPPOE hast Du auf "no"?
Denn mehrere OPT's dürfen nicht aktiviert sein.

OPT_FRITZDSL='yes'
FRITZDSL_TYPE='fcdslsl' <--- auf den Type kommt es an


			
				Doku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kartentyp - Verwendung
> fcdsl - Fritz!Card DSL
> fcdsl2 - Fritz!Card DSLv2
> fcdslsl - Fritz!Card DSL SL
> ...


Auf jedenfall ohne ISDN..... die FritzCard DSL SL hat ja kein ISDN Controller.
"Capi" lässt mich vermuten dass Du einen von den AVM ISDN Treibern installiert hast.


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm, Du meinst wohl zu unrecht?!
> Denn wenn ich mein Namen zu recht hätte, währe ich auf solche Idee wohl nie gekommen.


meinte das so, dass du hier der zuständige Doktor für die DAUs bist  



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OPT_PPPOE hast Du auf "no"?
> Denn mehrere OPT's dürfen nicht aktiviert sein.


ja ist aus



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OPT_FRITZDSL='yes'
> FRITZDSL_TYPE='fcdslsl' <--- auf den Type kommt es an
> Auf jedenfall ohne ISDN..... die FritzCard DSL SL hat ja kein ISDN Controller.
> "Capi" lässt mich vermuten dass Du einen von den AVM ISDN Treibern installiert hast.


ja ich habe die dsl sl und in linux muss ich zuerst immer die capi-treiber installieren, dann erst das dsl


edit: wie das dann mit meinen Provider-DNS aus, bei opt_fritzdsl steht nichts von DNS
ist das zufällig 


			
				base.txt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DNS_FORWARDERS='194.8.57.8'         # DNS servers of your provider, e.g. ns.n-ix.net


 ?


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

hier der Treiber, den ich bei Linux brauche, um die Karte lauffähig zu bekommen: 

FRITZ!Card DSL SL CAPI Driver Version 03.11.07
The driver software provides the CAPI 2.0 software interface to allow application programs to communicate with the AVM hardware in Linux and access all features of the DSL line. The driver gives your PC's Linux operating system access to your AVM hardware component. Those who use a Linux distribution other than SuSE can compile this driver locally. For instructions, please see the HTML documentation included in the driver package.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du denn auch die richtige Versionsnummer von avm-fcdsl*sl*.tar.gz für für dein fli4l?
Und welche fli4l Version hast Du jetzt installiert?

DNS_FORWARDERS in der base.txt, da wird der DNS eingetragen.


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

ich habe 
-Fli4l version 2.1.11
-für hdinstall von floppy habe ich syslinux 3.09
-für das remoteupdate syslinux 1.67 damit er von platte bootet
-treiber avm-fcdslsl


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Oktober 2005)

Welchen avm-fcdslsl?
Gibt verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## dateninquisitor (19. Oktober 2005)

Version 2.1.11


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Oktober 2005)

Hmm, also entweder es ist eine andere Karte (also falschen Treiber) oder sie haben das Problem noch immer nicht in den Griff bekommen (fli4l steckt ja seit der 2.1.x im Entwicklerstatus fest).
Auf jedenfall bist Du nicht der einzige der die Probleme hat.
Ich würde mal die anderen Treiber durchprobieren (Eintrag in der dsl.txt nicht vergessen), evtl. sogar andere Treiberversionen und/oder fli4l Versionen.
Wenn dass alles nichts hilft, FritzCard raus..... Netzwerkkarte rein und ein externes DSL Modem nehmen.
Je nach dem ob Du den Router auch für andere Dinge missbrauchst oder nicht, passt fli4l dann auch wieder auf eine Diskette.

[edit]
Evtl. auch mal den modifizierten Treiber versuchen..... der ist allerdings für fli4l 2.1.7..... und ausschliesslich für die FritzCard DSL SL.
[/edit]


----------

